# Some Pics so far....



## Mystickhan (Dec 25, 2008)

Been training almost 1 year... Results are as below... Any advice please, I am now looking to build some mass


----------



## Mystickhan (Dec 25, 2008)

1 B4 and now...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

good progress mate,the difference is marked but for mass you want to be hitting deads and squats.

just think of the progress you could ve made if you`d be doing them from day 1 lol

whats your routine & training/frequency like?


----------



## Mystickhan (Dec 25, 2008)

I know mate :-( when is started all i wanted was to rip up and loose the fat etc.. Whice ive done now... So its mass increase time :becky:. I know my body exactly and how it works and make it work to rip so thats a bonus.. The mass building is now the task.

I train 4 -5 days a week and go jogging few miles b4 breakfast in morning. As follows:-

Monday = Shoulders + Abs

Tuesday = Legs (Although while ripping down i didnt really do legs and then had ligament damage to knee so cardio also went on hold)

Wednesday = Back + Abs

Thursday = Biceps + Forearm

Friday = Cheest + Triceps + Abs


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

You do realize that to bulk your going to have to eat, eat, eat...don't you..? Diet is key to everything BB...post your current diet, please...Great progress so far...


----------



## Mystickhan (Dec 25, 2008)

1) Breakfast :-

4 Egg whites boiled (no yellow) & 1 glass of orange squash

3 Hours

2) Morning :-

3.5 Scoops Reflex Whey Drink

3 Hours

3) Lunch :-

1 can of Tuna, 2 slices of whole meal bread & salad. (30 mins after take 2 table spoons of L-Cartanine)

3 Hours

4) Afternoon :-

3.5 Scoops Reflex Whey Drink

3 Hours

5) Evening Meal :-

1 chicken breast & half glass of rice. (can use herbs and spices but NO SALT, 30 mins after take 2 table spoons of L-Cartanine)

3 Hours

8) Night :-

3.5 Scoops Reflex Whey Drink & 1 mug of oat meal (30 mins after take 2 table spoons of L-Cartanine)

NOTE:-

Have one serving of Glutamine powder on either side of workout to avoid muscle deterioration and increase growth.


----------



## Mystickhan (Dec 25, 2008)

If anyones got a good bulking cycle....


----------



## Alex The Kid1466867934 (Aug 18, 2007)

Having a quick look at your diet your gona need a hell of lot more cals then that mate.


----------



## kittykat (Apr 22, 2007)

not enuf cals in there, u do realise u,l need to eat ALOT and that u will also gain a little bodyfat (as long as diet has clean food sources and ur doing enuf cardio to keep fat burning it should be minimal). have a look at the stickys in bulking section, it,l give u some ideas.


----------



## kittykat (Apr 22, 2007)

and well done btw! ur in good nick in after pics!


----------



## dannad (Jul 29, 2011)

Great progress well done! You are having to many protein shakes & not enough solid meals! You need to eat several more solid meals & make sure you are drinking plenty of water! You will need to be eating 4500+ cals a day.


----------



## Mystickhan (Dec 25, 2008)

Chers guys, that diet was for ripping.... im going to compile a new 1 for the bulking which im going to start begining of jan  hopefully will see and increase in mass ;-) il keep you updated


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Your looking nice and lean mate, good progress and a good foundation to build some mass on. Below is my standard bulking diet plan, and bodypart schedule although I change that around a lot.

07:30

4 egg yolks, 8 whites scrambled

2 slices of wholemeal toast

100 gram of oats made with water

1 multivitamin and mineral tablet (Cantamega 2000)

1gram vit C

1gram Evening primrose oil

1gram Omega 3 oils

1 tablespoon udo oil

20 min's after finishing food a few amino tablets or capsules

09:30

75gram of Whey isolate and l teaspoon of glutamine

11:30

50 gram of Whey isolate

1300

2 tins of tuna, or Salmon and cottage cheese or Pilchards etc

200gram baked potatoes

As much salad stuff as wanted

1 piece of fruit

1 low fat yoghurt

1gram vit C

1gram Evening primrose oil

1gram Omega 3 oils

20 min's after a few aminos

14:30

75gram of Whey isolate and l teaspoon of glutamine

1600

Turkey or Chicken breast and wholemeal rice or Pasta, can have low fat sauce as well

1 banana

20 min's after a few aminos

1gram vit C

1gram Evening primrose oil

1gram Omega 3 oils

17:30

50gram Whey with 1 scoop creatine powder

Assumed train at 1830 - 1900

As soon as finished training (within 20 minutes) 100gram Whey plus 1 teaspoon glutamine

20:30 - 2130

Sit down meal - as opposed to others Tupperware meals 

Chicken or Turkey breast or any lean Steak aim for at least 2 breast pieces 250 gram

Carbs from Potato (not Fried) Wholemeal rice or Pasta at least 200gram

Sauce allowed but not fat based - tomato or low fat curry

As much veg as wanted

1 low fat yoghurt

1gram vit C

1gram Evening primrose oil

1gram Omega 3 oils

20 mins latter a few amino tablets

If hungry before bed a few rice cakes with low fat cottage cheese

When wake up in middle of night pref around 0300

75gram Whey 1 scoop of creatine and 1 teaspoon lglutamine

Split

1.	Back and Biceps

2.	Chest and Triceps

3.	Legs

4.	Shoulder

Train calves and abs every session but Legs.

Training 5 days on 4 day split on two non training days must eat all food above but also allowed:

Off day 1 (Wednesday) as much extra complex carbs as wanted and drop the post workout whey.

Off Day 2 (Saturday) anything you fancy chocolate, candy, ice-cream burgers etc but again must eat all above food with the exception of post workout whey.

Good luck - you need to eat for the body you want not the body you have...


----------



## Mystickhan (Dec 25, 2008)

Cheers pikey, looks like a good diet  will defo use it  just going to order some usn anabol 19 testo boosters and some gaktek to help build... Going to start in a week just getting in all i need to start  cant wait


----------



## bob100506 (Dec 30, 2008)

mamoth 2500 is a good bulker suplement some fats can be good for the body.


----------



## Mystickhan (Dec 25, 2008)

cool bob100506 il check it out.


----------



## bob100506 (Dec 30, 2008)

dont drink the suplement untill you have eaten. as it blows you up and makes you feel stuffed mate every two drinks is 2500 cals so it should help you get massive gains mate. ohhhh and put a copy of muscle and fitness and flex next the toilet to read you may be on it for the first day you start useing it lol.


----------



## Mystickhan (Dec 25, 2008)

lol love it!!!! :clap2:


----------



## Acko1980 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi mate - new to the site so cant offer any advice but you look quality compared to when you started - theres hope for me yet!!!

reason for reply was to ask you what gym you use? I am in Manchester and dont know where I can go that has punchbags (noticed one in the background on ur pics)

my gym doesnt have the room for them apparently!

cheers


----------



## Walker19 (Apr 10, 2009)

Good progress Mystickhan!... Very well done huh?! :clap2:


----------



## slizza (Apr 24, 2009)

hey dude.

on the second post you made when u were holding some dumbells was a big difference to the picture on the lef of it. Did u drink any protein drink to get it that big? if so which type of protein? how many hours did u work out for per week? and what type of exercise did u do to get your arm musles like that? im 17 years old and iv hit that age where i wanna tone up so any info u give would be great  . Cheers mate


----------



## Wolverine1466867962 (Apr 17, 2009)

great progress mate


----------



## Nuclear_Chris (Mar 24, 2016)

Your gunna have to eat stupid amounts of food, and protein shakes like 4 times a day at least to gain serious mass. Also lift heavier weights each time you go to the gym, even if u do less reps, your muscles should adapt n get big


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi mate, same sentiments here, great progress. And the advice I decided to take myself a year ago was to EAT EAT EAT EAT EAT EAT EAT EAT EAT EAT. It's a bloody pain and can stretch the tummy out a little but if you rock the ab work and start growing it's worth it.

And oh yeah, Deadlifts, my god this exercise forces you to grow!!!!!, I cant live without it now!


----------



## MikeyGG (Apr 12, 2009)

well done m8 big improvement from your before and after pics keep the training going keep eating and taking on board the advice from here and u'll do good m8.

Pikey - thanks for taking the time to post up your diet will be using this as a guide for myself to bulk, dont know if i'll be getting up at 03:00 to eat though lol


----------



## Mowgli1466867961 (Apr 9, 2009)

Good progress keep it up


----------

